# Power Stall



## sunny91 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sunny


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 31, 2010)

that must have been a 152 or larger...couldnt tell by the instrument panel. they had capped with tips and didnt stall easily or violently. most of the time it would just flutter there and scream (stall warning) at you. the older 150 now was a different breed of cat... would almost put you in a spin.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 31, 2010)

Had to be a four seater unless the CFI has three arms or the student has the cam strapped to his head! I remember well my first stall, "wooops, what the hell happened there", as we fell of into a spiral!


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 31, 2010)

172, with the map light switch on the door pillar.

its been a while since I've done basic stalls like that, the last ones I did were at about 90º bank


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2010)

When I go out an fly by myself I always practice stalls. Sometimes I keep the yoke at my belly and enter a secondary stall. 

Both 150s and 152s stall a lot more violently, they were designed to do so. The 172 has a greater dihedral wing so the stalls are a bit gentler.

I used to fly a 152 that didn't have the wing wash in correct and when you did power on stalls you had to apply full right rudder right when you added full power or else when the plane finally stalled, it went into a spin.

That's what happens when you fly a plane that survived a mid-air!


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 31, 2010)

J that suprises me. my experiece was much different. i started out in a 150...and these were pretty ratty. loose yokes...tails scraped from students pulling a little too much flair on landing, pretty wrung out. and i was used to flying...and being in a plane during a stall. that was my father/son bonding time when i grew up. sunday afternoons dad would rent a plane if he didnt currently own one and we would just go cruise around...get an ice cream or burger some podunk airport. and usually during the course of the flight he would do some mild acrobatics...including stalls. but we were usually in pipers and i dont remember them being particulary bad in a stall....but that was LONG ago. but when i was a student and stalled one of these jewels of the air 150s for the first time...HOLY CRAP! thought she was going to go belly up and into a spin. about halfway thru my training the school got a brand new 152 ( which someone F'd up by putting the wrong fuel in). with level wings...in a stall....it just wouldnt. that baby would just flutter like i said and the stall warning was the only way you knew you were in one. in a turning stall...it would ...but nowhere nearly as violent as the old birds. i havent been in a cessina since 82....that brought back some memories.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> J that suprises me. my experiece was much different. i started out in a 150...and these were pretty ratty. loose yokes...tails scraped from students pulling a little too much flair on landing, pretty wrung out. and i was used to flying...and being in a plane during a stall. that was my father/son bonding time when i grew up. sunday afternoons dad would rent a plane if he didnt currently own one and we would just go cruise around...get an ice cream or burger some podunk airport. and usually during the course of the flight he would do some mild acrobatics...including stalls. but we were usually in pipers and i dont remember them being particulary bad in a stall....but that was LONG ago. but when i was a student and stalled one of these jewels of the air 150s for the first time...HOLY CRAP! thought she was going to go belly up and into a spin. about halfway thru my training the school got a brand new 152 ( which someone F'd up by putting the wrong fuel in). with level wings...in a stall....it just wouldnt. that baby would just flutter like i said and the stall warning was the only way you knew you were in one. in a turning stall...it would ...but nowhere nearly as violent as the old birds. i havent been in a cessina since 82....that brought back some memories.



You're dealing with old 150s that were probably not that well maintained and out of rig. The 152 also had 25 HP more and of course were newer. I've flown both 150s and 152s in various conditions and the 152s can become just as ratty as a 150, but again, that 25 HP gave it a little more umph.

I restored a 65' 150 straight tail and I had to reassemble it and re-rig it. I really took my time with the rigging and it was well worth it. When I was done with it one of my partners in the plane was amazed how well it flew - he too had experience flying older 150s and 152s


----------



## N4521U (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess I was lucky. The 150D that I flew some years ago was meticulously maintained, it wasn't pretty, green over white but it was a beauty and a rental. N4521U and affectionately known as "two one ugly", even to the local tower. And, it would carry two lard a**es around very easily I might add. I could spot land that little bugger in 250 feet! great mamories.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 4, 2010)

J, good looking plane! the last plane my dad had (with partners)...an arrow, they bought after someone wrecked on landing. that's a LOT of work, pal...my hats off to you. 
the 152 i flew in i just "assumed" was the basic plain jane model and that they were all like this. but after cruising some sites...and looking at the pictured i am beginning to believe this one had a few optional mods. most of the pictures i can see of 152 had standard wing tips. this one had a drooped or slightly turned under version. that ( according to the instructors ) is what made it hard to stall. 


Cessna Review - Cessna 152
Different wing tips, some of which claim various cruise speed increases and stall speed reductions.[5]


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 4, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> J, good looking plane! the last plane my dad had (with partners)...an arrow, they bought after someone wrecked on landing. that's a LOT of work, pal...my hats off to you.
> the 152 i flew in i just "assumed" was the basic plain jane model and that they were all like this. but after cruising some sites...and looking at the pictured i am beginning to believe this one had a few optional mods. most of the pictures i can see of 152 had standard wing tips. this one had a drooped or slightly turned under version. that ( according to the instructors ) is what made it hard to stall.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I actually got my license in a 152. Started off in a 140...


----------

